# Linux als Server in VirtualBox



## TheGreenDragon (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte mir einen virtuellen Server erstellen und dachte mir ich kann einfach OpenSuse 11.2 in VirtualBox installieren und dort einen Apache Server laufen lassen. Doch wie greif ich jetzt von Windows 7 darauf zu?

Beste Grüße
Green


----------



## deepthroat (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi.

Du könntest eine Netzwerk-Brücke erstellen. Siehe z.B. http://forum.cinefacts.de/182874-bridged-networking-zwischen-virtualbox-und-vista-einrichten.html

Gruß


----------



## TheGreenDragon (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

danke für den Link aber irgendwie habe ich die Einstellungen nicht in der Version 3.1.0. Keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## David_D (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, wie kann ich das machen. gibt es eine neuere Anleitung dazu?

Grüße


----------



## TheGreenDragon (1. November 2010)

Hi,
zuerst musst du das Gastsystem herunterfahren. Danach im VirtualBox "HomeScreen" das Gastsystem auswählen und auf "Ändern". Jetzt findest du unter "Netzwerk" den ersten Adapter. Dort wählst du bei "Angeschlossen an": Netzwerkbrücke und bei "Name" deine Netzwerkkarte mit der du im Internet bist, bei mir ist es per WLAN also wählte ich "Intel Centrino Ultimate ... ".
Jetzt sollte dein Gastsystem eine eigene IP bekommen, die du per Hostsystem (vorausgesetzt apache2 oder änliches ist installiert) per Browser ansprechen kannst.

Leider bekomme ich es nicht gepacken mit Putty von meinem Hostsystem auf das Gastsystem zuzugreifen. Per Browser gehts jedenfalls schonmal ^^


----------

